# Camping This Weekend On The Skagit



## WACOUGAR

This weekend is at Rasar State Park in Concrete, WA on the Skagit River. Weather is supposed to be pretty yucky, but we will make it work, even if we just sit around the campfire all weekend (with blue tarp covering!!!LOL!).

Hope everyone has a good weekend and gets better weather than the Pacific Northwest!


----------



## 2girls4mom

Sounds typical for June in Washington state! If it wasn't for tarps and intrepid souls we would only camp 2 months a year! Are you going to fish the Skagit? Is it open now? the DH just returned from fishing out of Forks...halibut, ling cod &sea bass are now in the freezer!


----------



## thefulminator

I've always like Rasar but haven't been there in a few years. I tend to try that one a little farther into the summer due to the abundance of rain this time of year.


----------



## WACOUGAR

2girls4mom said:


> I've always like Rasar but haven't been there in a few years. I tend to try that one a little farther into the summer due to the abundance of rain this time of year.


Rasar is one of our top picks (a few others are ahead). We have gone there at different times during the year and we always like it no matter the weather. We spend a lot of our camping time on Highway 20 or Whidbey. In two weeks after this we will be at Fort Ebey on Whidbey. Rain while camping is much better than rain at home. At least we're out!!


----------



## thefulminator

We used to spend every 4th of July at Seaview State Park. From the waterfront day use area you can watch the fireworks from Anacortes. Now we go to Taidapam and see the fireworks in Randle. You can drive right up to the high school football field where they launch them. We are also fond of Lincoln Rock and Maryhill.


----------



## WACOUGAR

I don't think we've been to Lincoln Roch or Maryhill yet. Someday. For the most part, we stay north. We love most anything on Highway 20, including Howard Miller (great for September) and Newhalem farther east. We're happy if we can just go somewhere. We don't have our girls going with us as much, our youngest is 16. It was great though 2 weekends ago with both girls at Birch Bay. Time goes so fast.....

Happy Camping!

Kelly


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

I want pix missy! have fun! oh, and btw way, we are the proud owners of the camp chef propane fire pit because certain *newbies* at spring rally had one, and well, something about gathering under the awning and sitting around it was FUN! sooooo....we ordered one and when we took it out at our camp in Idaho a couple weeks ago during rain, well, let's just say BIG HIT!

Thanks a bunch to the newbies!







( feel free to step forward and be guilty as charged!!!)


----------



## WACOUGAR

We've thought about getting something like that someday. I think it's Coleman that makes one the has a nice cover and is small for storage. The campground hosts at Belfair last year had something like it and we thought it was great.

I'll post pictures after the weekend somewhere.


----------



## 2girls4mom

Alright! The newbies have been called out! I'll come clean...it is Norsk Boy and me! We love, love, love this propane "fire pit/place.". An interesting story... I purchased it for my DH's birthday last year. He hated it! I had to hear about it for months! I finally persuaded him to try it and now it is one of the first things he packs for a trip.

In Eastern WA the summers are so dry that nearly all camp grounds ban wood fires.







What is camping without a fire? So this fire pit really comes in handy. The DH also uses it under the awning to warm up on cold mornings while he is cooking breakfast too! Don't get us wrong, we still have wood fires When and where we can.

I had done quite a bit of research looking at price, size of unit and portability. The *Camp Chef Redwood fire pit* came out on top in all categories.







Some fire pits were tiny with big price tags while others were huge and hard to transport. This one is a decent size... It is comfortable to have quite a few folks around it and also has a handy travel bag it fits into. You can find it at Costco when they have their camping gear out for $99. I purchased mine from Amazon for the same price. They are sort of hard to find in stores... Not at Cabelas, REI, or Bass Pro stores and it surprises me!


----------



## WACOUGAR

These are two we've looked at (not necessarily the best prices I've found just photos)

Coleman Pack-Away

Little Red Campfire Pit

However, other things right now that are more pressing.


----------



## john7349

2girls4mom said:


> Alright! The newbies have been called out! I'll come clean...it is Norsk Boy and me! We love, love, love this propane "fire pit/place.". An interesting story... I purchased it for my DH's birthday last year. He hated it! I had to hear about it for months! I finally persuaded him to try it and now it is one of the first things he packs for a trip.
> 
> In Eastern WA the summers are so dry that nearly all camp grounds ban wood fires.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is camping without a fire? So this fire pit really comes in handy. The DH also uses it under the awning to warm up on cold mornings while he is cooking breakfast too! Don't get us wrong, we still have wood fires When and where we can.
> 
> I had done quite a bit of research looking at price, size of unit and portability. The *Camp Chef Redwood fire pit* came out on top in all categories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some fire pits were tiny with big price tags while others were huge and hard to transport. This one is a decent size... It is comfortable to have quite a few folks around it and also has a handy travel bag it fits into. You can find it at Costco when they have their camping gear out for $99. I purchased mine from Amazon for the same price. They are sort of hard to find in stores... Not at Cabelas, REI, or Bass Pro stores and it surprises me!


Yeah, we bought one too! Found ours at Costco in Yakima on the way home from Toppenish. It was their Display model (no box to throw away). Snagged it for $80.00.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

2girls4mom said:


> Alright! The newbies have been called out! I'll come clean...it is Norsk Boy and me! We love, love, love this propane "fire pit/place.". An interesting story... I purchased it for my DH's birthday last year. He hated it! I had to hear about it for months! I finally persuaded him to try it and now it is one of the first things he packs for a trip.
> 
> In Eastern WA the summers are so dry that nearly all camp grounds ban wood fires.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is camping without a fire? So this fire pit really comes in handy. The DH also uses it under the awning to warm up on cold mornings while he is cooking breakfast too! Don't get us wrong, we still have wood fires When and where we can.
> 
> I had done quite a bit of research looking at price, size of unit and portability. The *Camp Chef Redwood fire pit* came out on top in all categories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some fire pits were tiny with big price tags while others were huge and hard to transport. This one is a decent size... It is comfortable to have quite a few folks around it and also has a handy travel bag it fits into. You can find it at Costco when they have their camping gear out for $99. I purchased mine from Amazon for the same price. They are sort of hard to find in stores... Not at Cabelas, REI, or Bass Pro stores and it surprises me!


got mine online at Costco


----------



## WACOUGAR

Although the weather could have been better, we had a nice weekend at Rasar State Park. It was very quiet (even though the campground was pretty full) and very relaxing. We took a walk across the street to the Group Campsite and found that they have put in just recently (maybe within the last year at the most) 2 wonderful group campsite loops. Each on has 10 RV sites with water and Electric and each site is about 60 feet long!! They each have a large grassy circle in the middle with a firepit and a shelter that has electricity, lights, picnic tables and a beautiful rock fireplace. Needless to say, we would love to get a group of people together and enjoy this space. They have also just added 3 cabins with bathrooms that include showers, a small kitchenette, a futon and a bunk bed (full on bottom, twin on top). They each have a BBQ out front with a front porch that they put Adirondack chairs on for the guests. We were sooo impressed. Here are some pictures (hopefully).

Our site:










Looking down the street from our site










Fireplace in group camp










Firepit in group site










A site in the group area










Shelter in group site


----------



## thefulminator

That looks like one of the higher number pull through sites. Which one were you in?


----------



## WACOUGAR

thefulminator said:


> That looks like one of the higher number pull through sites. Which one were you in?


Yes, it was site 31. We usually are on the other side (site 3 or 5) but decided to mix things up a bit this time. It's very nice and big.


----------



## thefulminator

3 or 5 are usually reserved when we try to go there. I think we have been across the road in back in 7 the last couple times.


----------



## 2girls4mom

Wow! That group site looks quite snazzy! We regularly camp with several families. Thank you for sharing the photos!

s


----------

